# RIP Charlie Watts



## Adephi (24/8/21)

Charlie Watts, drummer for the Rolling Stones, passed away today. He was 80 years old.



https://news.sky.com/story/charlie-watts-rolling-stones-drummer-dies-aged-80-12389662

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger (25/8/21)

RIP Charlie, you changed peoples lives with your Voodoo lounge tour. I know, I was there I was one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (25/8/21)

Stranger said:


> RIP Charlie, you changed peoples lives with your Voodoo lounge tour. I know, I was there I was one of them.



Mate, were you there Friday or Sat. in Joburg? I went Friday, one of the best gigs I have ever seen and a night I will never forget. RIP Charlie Watts. Legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (25/8/21)

Can't remember, what I do remember was no booze allowed in the stadium, but man that place was green. When Lisa Fischer started shaking her ass, I have never heard a crowd so loud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)

Another legend gone - we are getting ... old ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/21)

Shurrup you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

